# עזרה עם אורחי "רזרבה"



## באנדנה (14/5/07)

עזרה עם אורחי "רזרבה" 
אנחנו עושים הושבה שמית. נניח שיש לנו 350 אורחים ועוד עשרים רזרבה, שלא בטוח שיגיעו. האם יש צורך להכין פתקיות הושבה גם לרזרבות? כי אם כן - אז באיזה שולחן נושיב אותם? ואם לא - הבנאדם לא ייעלב שלא שמרנו לו מקום?


----------



## באנדנה (14/5/07)

מקפיצה... 
אולי למישהו יש רעיון ?


----------



## איריסג (14/5/07)

שיטת הכוכביות המפורסמת שלי... 
(שהיא לא שלי.... אבל ניחא.) קודם כל - את חייבת לוודא עם האולם שבו את מתחתנת איזו שיטה נהוגה אצלם. מה שהיה אצלנו: היו לנו 420 איש שאישרו הגעה (כולל כאלה שאמרו אולי). התחייבנו על מספר סופי של 380 (כדי להשאיר מקום ל 10% רזרבה). ואז עשינו ככה: עשינו סידורי הושבה לכולם - ל 420 איש. את חלקם סימנו בכוכבית (שרק אני ומנהלת האירוע יודעים שהם כוכבית - מבחינת האורח הוא מקבל פתק הושבה כמו כולם). בגן שבו התחתנו - סידרו 380 כיסאות - זאת אומרת: בכל שולחן שבו שובצו נניח 10 אורחים על פי פתקי הושבה - היו רק 8 כיסאות (דוגמה...) ואז מה שקרה - 8 האורחים הראשונים מכל שולחן שהגיעו - היה להם מקום. השניים האחרונים ששובצו לשולחן - מנהלת האירוע ועוד שני מלצרים שעבדו איתה - היו אחראים להביא להם כיסאות - משולחנות סמוכים שאליהם עדיין לא הגיעו אורחים. מין "משחק הכיסאות שכזה". ורק כאשר כל הכיסאות שסודרו בגן (= מספר המינימום שהתחייבנו עליו) נוצלו - התחילו לפתוח רזרבות - זאת אומרת הביאו כיסאות ממאגר שהיה בצד, "מאחורי הקלעים" (באזור התפעולי) היתרון הגדול בסידור הזה הוא שאין מצב שמישהוא נעלב שלא סידרו לו מקום, אין מצב שאורח שלא ברור אם יגיע - מגיע בסופו של דבר אבל אז שולחים אותו לגלות - לשולחן "רזרבה" ששם הוא יושב עם עוד כמה "רזרבות" = אנשים שאין לומושג מי הם. ומצד שני - אם מישהוא שאמר שהוא בטוח מגיע - ולא הגיע - "הפסד המנה" הזה מתקזז עם מישהוא שסומן בכוכבית - וכן הגיע.


----------



## translationgirl (14/5/07)

זאת רק אני או שיש כאן שוס? =) 
לא יודעת מה איתכן, לי זה נשמע מעולה ואני מתכוונת להשתמש ברעיון. ברשותך איריסג.


----------



## veredtered (14/5/07)

זו לא רק את ../images/Emo13.gif גם אני כבר הבעתי בעבר את 
התפעלותי מהשיטה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ורד


----------



## Sheli Sade (14/5/07)

גם אני ../images/Emo6.gif


----------



## איריסג (14/5/07)

תודה על הפירגון בנות 
אבל אני חייבת דיסקליימר קטן: ממה שאני מבינה - יש אולמות שלא מוכנים לשיטה הזו ויש להם שיטות משלהם. לכן אמרתי מראש - חייבים לשבת עם מנהל האירוע שלכם עוד בטרם עושים את סידורי הישיבה ולהבין במדוייק מה השיטה הנהוגה אצלם.


----------



## אמילי79 (14/5/07)

הבהרה בבקשה ../images/Emo13.gif 
חוץ מזה שאני כ"כ שמחה שהשיטה שלך עלתה שוב על ידך כי הבנתי שאצלך אפשר לקבל את הפתרון... נצא מנקודת הנחה שבאולם מאשרים לי לנהוג על פי השיטה הזו... עכשיו דוגמא: יש לי שולחן שבו מקסימום יכולים לשבת 12 אנשים, מתוך 12 אנשים 8 אישרו הגעה 5 בסימן שאלה. עד לשלב של החופה מגיעים 6 אנשים מתוך אלו שאישרו הגעה  - כרגע השולחן חצי ריק..... אופציה א' אומרת שאם יגיעו עוד יהיה להם איפה לשבת... אופציה ב' אומרת שיכול להיות שאשלם עבור 6 מנות סתם.... (או שאני טועה ואם האולם מסכים לקבל את הסידור הזה אשלם על עוד 2 בלבד?  ) איך מתמודדים עם זה? דוגמא ב' (קצת יותר מתאימה לי ) יש ברשימה 800 איש, נצא מנק' הנחה ש"רק" 650-700 איש יאשרו הגעה האם אני צריכה לסדר מקומות ישיבה לכל ה 800? ומה לגבי אלו שיאשרו הגעה ולא יגיעו? או להיפך, אלו שלא יאשרו ויגיעו ? אני פיספסתי משהו ? סלט בראש.... זהו סופית כנראה הגיע השלב שבו אני יוצאת מדעתי מהחתונה הזו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תודה מראש לכל נסיון להסביר לי את הקושיות


----------



## Sheli Sade (14/5/07)

איריס, תקני אותי אם אני טועה: 
את עושה סידורי הושבה *רק* לאלו שאישרו ואמרו שהם באים. כל השאר - ה"לא בטוח" ו"לא" לא יבואו. עכשיו, מכל אלו שסדרת, את מורידה 10% (או כמה שהאולם נותן לך רזרווה) וזה מה שאת מצהירה למרות שסידרת לכולם מקומות ישיבה.


----------



## אירית LILIAN (14/5/07)

בשום אופן לא לסדר מקומות לכל ה 800!!! 
זה מה שאני עשיתי: עשיתי טבלה באקסל עם השמות ליד הוספתי עמודה של מס' אנשים. עשיתי עמודות: "אישרו", "אולי", "לא יגיעו" ואז בעמודה המתאימה רשמתי את מספר האנשים. אם יש לך משפחה של 5 איש ואומרים לך שהבן נניח אולי לא יבוא, תרשמי באישרו:4 ובאולי:1 עשיתי פתקים רק ל"אישרו" ו"אולי" הפתקים של ה"אולי" - השתדלתי לשים אותם בחורים שעשיתי בשולחנות (9-10 בטוחים ןהשאר ל"אולי"( לא עשיתי פתקים לאילה שאמרו שבטוח לא יגיעו!!!! ובטח שלא לשמור להם שולחן!!! אל תשכחי - כל מי שאישר - רק אותו תרשמי בשולחן!! כי כל מי שתרשמי בשולחן נחשב לך כמנה!!! מי שאישר ולר יגיע - את משלמת עליו! מי שלא אישר ומגיע - הרווחת!!! מקווה שהבנת... אם יש לך עוד שאלות... בכיף


----------



## ladyx1 (14/5/07)

לא קרה לכם שאורחים שאמרו שהם לא מגיעים 
הגיעו בסוף? מה קורה במקרה כזה? שמעתי על חתונות בלהה שלאורחים לא היה איפה לשבת... יש מצב כזה?


----------



## Sheli Sade (14/5/07)

בשבילם ניתן לפתוח שולחן ספייר 
או להושיבם במקומות של אנשים שאמרו שיבואו ובסוף לא באו (תמיד יש)


----------



## ladyx1 (14/5/07)

מה ז"א שולחן ספייר? 
את מתכוונת לכיסאות שהם חלק מהרזרבה? וגם - האם עושים פתקיות הושבה לאנשים כאלה?


----------



## איריסג (14/5/07)

היו אנשים שאמרו שהם לא יודעים... 
ובסוף באו. אולי ראוי שאני אוסיף משהו - השיטה הזו עובדת מצויין רק אם מקדים אותה הליך מאד מדוקדק של אישורי הגעה - לכל האורחים, כולל כולם - פרט לצדיקים שהודיעו מראש מיוזמתם אם הם באים או לא. (ויש מעטים כאלה....). ולכן - היו לי רק מתנדנדים. וכן - אני הייתי בחתונת בלהות כזו שלא היה איפה לשבת - אבל זה רק כי סידורי הישיבה היו באובר בוקינג מטורף - הם סידרו 16 איש לכל שולחן שמכיל 12 בצפיפות... אז עד שהגענו לשולחן - הוא כבר היה מאוכלס במלואו. מה שהיה יורת נורא הוא שבכל השולחנות זה היה ככה - וכבר לא היו שולחנות רזרבה לפתוח.


----------



## oshris (14/5/07)

מאוד תלוי מה נהוג מבחינת האולם 
אצלנו ספרו רק אנשים שהגיעו בפועל, ולכן מבחינתנו כולם קיבלו פתקי הושבה, גם אם הם לא היו בטוחים, והשולחנות בנויים להושבה של 8-12 וככה סידרנו שולחנות של 10-12 איש, שבכל שולחן יש עד שניים לא בטוחים, כדי שבפועל יהיו 8-12 איש. דבר נוסף, הרבה אולמות מבקשים את הרשימה המלאה, ואז הם מתחילים להלחיץ אותכם שיש מצב שלא לכולם יהיה מנות, וכל מיני שטויות כאלה, כדי שתעלו את המינימום. אל תתפתו, ואל תעלו סתם את המינימום.


----------

